# Best Two Way Radio



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

What's the best two way radio for hunting? Looking for a pair. One for me and the other for my dad. Only way to keep tabs on him. Cell service is non existent.

Range would be about 3000ft with hills and woods in between.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use Midland radios when camping, boating, fishing, or hunting.

Rechargeable saves you a lot on battery money. But you can always carry extra batteries, so....

Great for launching and retrieving boats. My bride calls them "the marriage saver." :lol: :bd:

Here is a real good pair for what you are talking about using them for. Enjoy your hunt!

https://midlandusa.com/product/gxt1050vp4/


----------

